# Short New Years Break - Suggestions needed



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

We're booked on the tunnel late on the 28th, back on the 6th. Baby sitting duties don't allow any longer!

Any suggestions where we could go, we've two largeish dogs and I can't walk very far (and can't do hills at all).

We originally thought of Amsterdam, but it's high season at the campsites there, and since the street celebratins don't appear to be suitable for dogs we thought we'd try somewhere else. We like beaches for dog walking and interesting towns/villages. 

Any suggestions appreciated

Malcolm


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

bump?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't go to Bump if I were you - it's a dump! :lol: 

Sorry, couldn't resist!

What about somewhere just down the West coast. There are some lovely spots there and good dog walks on the beach. There should be no dog discrimination at this time of year either.

Etretat is lovely. Wild camping on the cliffs is permitted I think.

There's a big aire on the cliffs at Le Treport which will be open, even if the bourne is shut off. Free funicular down to the town.

We're not too keen on Le Crotoy, but there will be plenty of room on the aire, and many members like it there.

St Valery sur Somme, just across the bay from Le Crotoy is a good aire, and the town is worth a visit.

Just a few thoughts.

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Dave. I'd love to go to St Valery sur Somme (the town), but I wouldn't manage the walk back from the town which looks like a steady climb. Do you think the funicular at Le Treport will be open, and how close to the town is the base station?

Malcom

ps How accessable is the beach at Gravelinnes from the aire(s). We've never stopped there.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Malcolm

The funicular will be open. Take a note of the times.

http://www.ville-le-treport.fr/tourisme_patrimoine-71.html

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attrac..._Seine_Maritime_Haute_Normandie_Normandy.html

You do not want to struggle up several thousand steps on the way back when some pillock in your group said it was closed at 7.00pm!!!! _(I nearly strangled him when we got to the top and found it still operating.)_

The base station is only a street or two back from the main town, and the top station is a couple of hundred (nearly flat) yards from the aire.

Lots about it on the web.

Don't know about Gravelines beach, but there's nothing like as much to do there. Le Treport is a bustling harbour and tourist town, which has managed to stay largely unspoiled. If you like seafood you will be in heaven.

Dave


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Malcolm,
If you haven't done the north coast of France then there are several nice aires to choose from.
1) The aire at Fort Mahon Plage is in the town and the beach is an easy walk.
2) Next I'd look at Le Touquet (Basse Nautique) - it was 9 euros/night I think but the beach is close by and it's fairly flat.
3) I'd also look at St Valery en Caux. The aire is near the stony beach and there's a flat walk into town.
4) Our favourite is La Mailleraye sur Seine - park up by the river and watch the boats go by! Flat walk by the river for the dogs. Village centre is uphill a bit but it's very close.

In a week there's time to take in a few different aires without driving for hours every day - so just go and chill out!

Bill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Bill_OR said:- Our favourite is La Mailleraye sur Seine - park up by the river and watch the boats go by! Flat walk by the river for the dogs. Village centre is uphill a bit but it's very close.


And just up the hill on the left is the cheapest vet in France I reckon. 15 Euros for doing the passport. Can't be bad!

I don't disagree with Bill as we also like La Mailleraye, but I wonder if there's enough to do there at this time of year?? Were I you, I would go with his suggestion and do several one-nighters, since none of the places suggested are very far apart.

Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for all your suggestions. We think we'll spend the first night at Gravelinnes, for no reason other than we've vever been there and I understand the town is worth a visit. Is it the marina aire which is nearest to the town? After tha we'll probably drift south and use the vet at La Mailleraye sur Seine again.

Can anyone tell me how far the town is from the aire at St Valery sur Somme, and is the climb as steep as it looks?

Malcolm


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Far enough, and the climb is even steeper than it looks.

It would be the funicular at Le Treport for me - the ancient knees tend to dictate what I can do these days!! :roll: 

Getting old is no fun . . . but better than the alternative! :wink:


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Dave

That's what I thought. I could give it a go on my electric bike, but I'd be in trouble if it wouldn't manage it, and it's not very sociable if my wife has to walk the dogs. Yet another place to add to the list for when we can get away without the dogs. 

You're right, getting old can be very frustrating at times.

Malcolm


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Your dates are similar to ours and we have the dog. We are going all aires :

Wissant

Broglie

Vilaines le Juhel

le Suze sur Sarthe x 2 (EHU)

Broglie (dog at Vet for passport)

Le Crotoy

Wissant

Home.

Have a good time, if we crossover , we're the ones in the old Elddis and the fishing gear.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks adonisito

Broglie, Vilaines le Juhel, le Suze sur Sarthe are all new to us. What's the vet like in Broglie? ARe the towns/villages near to the aires and worth visiting?

Malcolm


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We really liked Fecamp (Quai Guy de Maupassant): totally free parking overlooking the marina and town, with shelter from the north; flat walk round the marina to supermarkets and shops and to the beach, with a flat shortcut back to the aire. Slightly uphill to centre of town (and the Benedictine "chateau").

May be a bit too far (250km from Calais)? - Gordon


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

The vet in Broglie is about 8 minutes walk from the aire which has a fine dog walk along a green lane. We've used him about 6 times now, about 40E for Beano. Broglie itself has some decent half timbered buildings, it'll hold your interest for about an hour !

Le Suze sur Sarthe is on the river, very nice too, and Vilaines le Juhel will be a new one for us, it sounds OK though and it's got fishing.

All these aires are on hard standing.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for that, although €40 seems expensive. Did that include tablets?

Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's the latest Google map of recommended Vets - https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks very much Keith.

BTW is it possible to update favourites in Osmand? In other words, can you overwrite catogies once they're in the main favourites file?

I was thinking of the latest Camping-Car Infos POI file if there has been ant aire closures.

Malcolm

BYW I found the favourite files you produced worth their weight in gold on our trip to the Moselle a couple of months back.


----------

